# Zippo kaufen?



## joel3214 (23. März 2015)

Hi
ich würde mir gerne ein Zippo kaufen.
Muss man irgendwas beachten? ich weiß es ist bloß ein Feuerzeug aber trotzdem 
Würde hier bestellen Official Zippo Shop

Wenn ihr einen Rat habt immer her damit welche Version weiß ich noch nicht genau.

mfg


----------



## shootme55 (23. März 2015)

Ein Rat: Hör auf zu rauchen, ist zwar hart, lohnt sich aber. 

Ansonsten: Nimm was dir am besten gefällt. Ich war immer für schlicht vernickelt.


----------



## Chemenu (23. März 2015)

joel3214 schrieb:


> Muss man irgendwas beachten?



Zippos gibt es ja auch in Tabakwarenläden. Also wenn Du einen in der Nähe hast musst Du nicht online bestellen.
Ausser Du willst ein ausgefallenes Modell. Solltest halt gleich Benzin mit bestellen. Da bieten sich auch Geschenk-Sets an.
Hab mir auch letztens so ein Set gekauft mit Zippo, Benzin und Feuersteinen für 25,- EUR, obwohl ich eigentlich nur die Feuersteine gebraucht hätte.
Bei dem Preis musste ich nicht lang überlegen.


----------



## joel3214 (23. März 2015)

shootme55 schrieb:


> Ein Rat: Hör auf zu rauchen, ist zwar hart, lohnt sich aber.



ich rauche nicht, will nur eins haben 

Ich glaube schlicht finde ich auch am besten hm
Was hat es eigentlich mit denn Größen und formen zu bedeuten gibt ja längliche usw.?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2015)

Alles eine Frage des Motives, aber da wird man ja förmlich erschlagen. Wenn es ausgefallener sein soll lohnt schon mal der Blick in die Bucht. Ich selber habe eines von der Fregatte Sachsen " Erste Auslandstour " welches eine Auflage von 70 Stück hatte


----------



## Amon (24. März 2015)

"Muss man irgendwas beachten?" Ja! Auf jeden Fall immer original Zippo Benzin verwenden. Keine billige Schei**e da rein!


----------



## keinnick (24. März 2015)

joel3214 schrieb:


> Muss man irgendwas beachten? ich weiß es ist bloß ein Feuerzeug aber trotzdem


Du solltest beachten, dass der Sprit von den Dingern ziemlich unangenehm riecht.


----------



## Chemenu (24. März 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Du solltest beachten, dass der Sprit von den Dingern ziemlich unangenehm riecht.



Ich find den Geruch nicht schlimm. Dafür kann man mit dem Benzin ganz gut Kleberrückstände usw. entfernen. 
Hab damit u.a. die sich auflösende Gummibeschichtung einer Razer Diamondback entfernt.


----------



## Memphys (24. März 2015)

Ich hab meins von Amazon, hab mir ein mattschwarzes gravieren lassen. Solange es original ist gibts eigentlich nichts zu beachten.


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. März 2015)

Gut ist ja eher das:

"Heutzutage, wo die meisten Produkte Wegwerfprodukte sind oder nur mit  einer beschränkten Garantie verkauft werden, hat das Zippo Feuerzeug  immer noch seine berühmte lebenslängliche Garantie, „It works or we fix  it free. ™” In mehr als 80 Jahren hat noch niemand auch nur einen Cent  für die mechanische Reparatur eines Zippo Feuerzeugs bezahlen müssen,  ganz egal, wie alt und in welchem Zustand das Feuerzeug war."

Sonst kommt es ja nur auf deinen Geschmack an 

mfg


----------



## joel3214 (24. März 2015)

Ich lass mir eins zu Ostern schenken Klassisch


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2015)

Na dann viel Spaß damit, gibt ja massig Auswahl. Hauptsache E10 tauglich


----------



## Metalic (25. März 2015)

Und immer dran denken, wer ne Zigarre damit anzündet gehört erschlagen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. März 2015)

Ich dachte für Kotzbalken nutzt man Fackeln? Ok der Der TE will es ja eh als Zierde,
Auch wenn ich 2 davon besitze nutze ich kaum eines davon um einen Luft - Lungen - Torpedo damit zu befeuern


----------



## Metalic (26. März 2015)

Nene, die zündet man ausschließlich mit brennenden 50 Euro scheinen an. Ist doch klar [emoji39] 
Habe seit Jahren ein Zippo von der Holsten Brauerei in Hamburg herum liegen. Fängt aber auch nur Staub


----------



## Helljumper94 (19. April 2015)

Hab auch eins obwohl ich Nichtraucher bin. Hat mir meine Freundin geschenkt, wollte immer mal eins haben. Und das Benzin wird immer mal wieder genutzt um CPU´s etc. von Wärmeleitpaste zu befreien.


----------



## hiob187 (1. Mai 2015)

Zippo ist einer der wenigen Hersteller, bei denen Du quasi eine lebenslange Garantie hast. Außer auf Gebrauchsspuren wie Kratzer, daher würde ich empfehlen, eines mit dem Zusatz "Brushed" zu kaufen. Hier sieht man kaum Kratzer.


----------

